# Cichla Nigromaculata



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Althou it is not the nicest looking peacock bass, but it is one of the rarest bass in North America

I present you my 11" WC Cichla Nigromaculata



It looks like Ocellaris, but it have 6 stripes


















Bright golden color before the move


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

awesome fish!

why are these so rare?

it looks kind of like an ocellaris, with faint orino spots. i love the blue on the fins


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

what a monster. Nice work


----------

